# Fraggle's progress



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Last night was one of our better practises. We did an Advanced Standard course and Fraggle did pretty good. He has been avoiding the A Frame alot lately, but last night he took it every time and he got tons of yummy pork chop with shake and bake at the bottom.  When we did the course backwards he had to send over 3 jumps in an arc, into a U tunnel and out to 12 weave poles. Fraggle always likes me to be behind him and send him to weaves (he was channel trained and has been weaving for a year). There was no way I could send him over the jumps, through the tunnel and into the weaves and be behind him, actually as he came out of the tunnel my position was about the middle of the weaves. He took them bang on and I was very proud of him. :clap2: Someday we are going to look like a real team! :dance:


----------

